# How to set up streaming webcam?



## macaudi (Feb 3, 2003)

I want to add a live video stream to my site. The site is hosted on my G3 (Jaguar). I have an Orange Micro iBot camera. The server is running Apache, PHP, MySQL, Tomcat, sendmail, and BIND. 

I tried using Quicktime Broadcaster, but it would only allow me to send a single stream to a specified IP address. That works great if I know the address of the viewer's machine, but is obviously impractical for a typical webcam.

Next, I tried adding Quicktime Streaming Server. I think I did everything correctly, but I was never able to see a stream through the browser or through the Quicktime Player on either another box or on the server itself. I was able to launch a window from within the QTSS admin interface that properly displayed the video, but that wasn't much good.

Part of the problem lies in the documentation. It states something like "If you want to view the video in a web page, set up the web page." I was able to find information about using the <OBJECT> and <EMBED> tags, but what I was never able to determine was what the path and filename should be for the src attribute. I tried using the sdp file, I tried making a refmovie that pointed to the sdp, and I tried setting Broadcaster to record and pointing to that file. None of those worked. The best I could get would be the little pulsing blue dots, implying that it was "getting info", but never any video.

If you've read this far, thanks! Now I just need some advise. I really want streaming video rather than frequently replaced static images so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
MacAudi


----------

